# January Acquisitions



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Whooooooo!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

lol... I damn near bought that for you for Christmas!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> lol... I damn near bought that for you for Christmas!


It went for about a quarter of my max bid, too. This might be my favorite of my patchwork jackets.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> It went for about a quarter of my max bid, too. This might be my favorite of my patchwork jackets.


Thank goodness I didn't try to bid on it as well. That would have been a major cluster &*^%.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

That's beautiful, and I look forward to seeing it on WAYW!

Did you see the Andover Shop patchwork that I posted a while back? I think it went for cheap...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

That is awesome lol


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Great pickup Reuben. I was hoping it might be your size and that you would get it for a good price. Wear it well.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd like more details about that jacket, please. Maker? Material? Era? Etc. You've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

No easing into the New Year with that one. Pow! Enjoy it and wear it in good health. Like Gamma, can't wait for the specifics.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I'd like more details about that jacket, please. Maker? Material? Era? Etc. You've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

That is the most Reuben jacket that ever Reubened. Wear it in good health, my friend!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the details, Reuben. I look forward to seeing that jacket in action! Soon!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reuben said:


> Whooooooo!


If that wonderful jacket does not come with suede elbow patches already in place, you just have to correct that deficiency, immediately! Might I suggest sand suede as a best alternative?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New Izod bow tie. Clearly not high end, but I loved the pattern:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ I'm digging that pattern, too. Cool bow tie.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Wild...!


Reuben said:


> Whooooooo!


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Reuben said:


> Whooooooo!


That is an amazingly beautiful coat. Congratulations on the acquisition!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's another one for you Reuben:




edit: link did not seem to come through but on ebay it is a HF for BG patchwork plaid tweed brown sportcoat.

A little pricey though.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Here's another one for you Reuben:
> 
> edit: link did not seem to come through but on ebay it is a HF for BG patchwork plaid tweed brown sportcoat.
> 
> A little pricey though.


Just a smudge too small and a bit over what I'm willing to pay for what would be my fourth patchwork tweed.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> New Izod bow tie. Clearly not high end, but I loved the pattern:


Agreed, can never go wrong with martini glasses and cocktail shakers on ties. I own a few martini glasses ties, a champagne glasses tie, a champagne bottle tie and a mint julep tie bought for a Kentucky Derby event one year.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, can never go wrong with martini glasses and cocktail shakers on ties. I own a few martini glasses ties, a champagne glasses tie, a champagne bottle tie and a mint julep tie bought for a Kentucky Derby event one year.


Those kinds of bow tie patterns are great. Here are a couple of bow tie patterns I DON'T own, but would like to (and I don't smoke). This company has a number of interesting neckwear items:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Those kinds of bow tie patterns are great. Here are a couple of bow tie patterns I DON'T own, but would like to (and I don't smoke). This company has a number of interesting neckwear items:


My finger has been hovering over the trigger for about 6 months on that cigar/scotch bow tie, southern proper had a cigar/bourbon one a couple years ago that I still kick myself over having missed out on. Vineyard Vines had a great mint julep one for the Kentucky Derby that I may pick up closer to May.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Crosspost from the Bills thread, my gamble on one of their fire sale Shetlands paid off:


Difficult to catch the color, but really a pretty shade of green:


Its a beautiful sweater, and actually fits me really well (I was nervous because I tried a medium in the past and it was gigantic on me- I think this was the last small Bills had in stock). I'm just happy I got my order lol.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

I love orange, and love pipes, so I really like that tie...



> This company has a number of interesting neckwear items


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Suede Alden LHS.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Reuben said:


> Whooooooo!


This might be the best first post on a monthly acquisition thread...ever.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Vivienne Westwood cufflinks; RL Purple Label cashmere sportcoat in brown h-bone for $537 + tax (RLPL tag, still affixed to buttonhole listed a price of $2,995.00) and a pair of Black Fleece grey twill cotton trousers, with a button fly for $29.95 + tax.

I guess you could say Marshalls rocked for me this year.

And, this does not include the amazing vinyl I found in Vancouver on my recent trip: 2 UK 12" Talk Talk singles; Dutch import Rolling Stones Steel Wheels; UK import Joe Jackson Will Power; & a UK Tears for Fears Seeds of Love.

A nice December and Jan. so far.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Those kinds of bow tie patterns are great. Here are a couple of bow tie patterns I DON'T own, but would like to (and I don't smoke). This company has a number of interesting neckwear items:


Even as a non-smoker, I couldn't agree more, both are excellent with the cigar and scotch one really standing out.

OF, I think (it's in storage owing to a renovation we are in the middle of) my mint julep tie is from Vineyard Vines and it is nice, but as with all their ties, the silk and construction are a bit flimsy, but fine for the once a year it has to come out.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Acquired a couple Trad staples today from Orvis:



The shirt was 50% off. For those interested, Orvis is having a pretty good sale right now.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Black shell LHS


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Early birthday present from Rancourt. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, no secret that I'm a tweed addict, and a cap guy, so probably no surprise I bought another tweed cap.



I had hoped to buy this Musto cap when I was in London last month, but they were sold out, so I bought it in a different tweed. Well, I found the tweed I wanted, in my size, discounted, online. Now,....do I buy the matching shooting waistcoat, too? Hmmm....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Barrow Jacket said:


> Early birthday present from Rancourt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish Rancourt would send ME early birthday presents lol. Great looking shoes!



Flairball said:


> Well, no secret that I'm a tweed addict, and a cap guy, so probably no surprise I bought another tweed cap.
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped to buy this Musto cap when I was in London last month, but they were sold out, so I bought it in a different tweed. Well, I found the tweed I wanted, in my size, discounted, online. Now,....do I buy the matching shooting waistcoat, too? Hmmm....


Absolutely you should get the matching waistcoat


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Barrow Jacket said:


> Early birthday present from Rancourt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are very nice. Can you comment on the sizing of those relative to, say, Alden LHS or some other reference point?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Bought these for my girlfriend's dad.

From Bill's 75% of sale


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Corcovado said:


> Those are very nice. Can you comment on the sizing of those relative to, say, Alden LHS or some other reference point?


I have not really worn them much yet, just around the house a bit to confirm size. I don't own any Alden's, but typically wear an 11D in most lasts for Allen Edmonds and other shoes. The AE Patriot was the only shoe for AE I could never find a good fit but that's another story...

For Rancourt, I went down a half size based on some models I'd tried in BB store one day. The 10.5D seems like it will be just right. The toe box is...snug...not tight but snug right out of the box. However based on other penny loafers I think they will stretch a bit and be perfect. Had I gotten the 11, I think there would have been heel slippage. The leather is top notch and the natural color is very handsome. I shall be quite tempted to order a pair in Color 8 at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Corcovado said:


> Suede Alden LHS.


Those look sharp. I almost got a Similar suede pair from Rancourt, but have a suede Chukka already. The suede loafers I've seen in the wild look boss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

My North Sea Clothing Company sweater (Expedition MK1 model in grey).

*Description from the website:*

_The original N.S.C. Expedition sweater._
_Brass shank anchor collar button. 
Signature N.S.C longer ribbed waist and cuffs for extra warmth. 
Inset arm for flattering shoulder fit._
_Made in England with 100% British wool.
_
All I can add is that it is an outstanding sweater - the wool is incredibly thick, warm but not scratchy. The weight of this sweater is ridiculous - heaviest sweater I now own - and the thick cuffs and waist band look great and add to the warmth. Every detail is beautiful - I have a feeling this is going to get a lot of wear and last a lot of years and only look and feel better with age.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is one cool sweater!


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

FF, that sweater looks lovely


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thought this was kind of cool. My mom found this in my grandmother's cedar chest when she was going through it a few days ago, my grandfather's old USA-made Gillette:


it's slightly shorter than my Merkur, but every bit as sturdy (and was in fantastic condition). I imagine MY grandkids will be able to use it some day.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Thought this was kind of cool. My mom found this in my grandmother's cedar chest when she was going through it a few days ago, my grandfather's old USA-made Gillette:
> 
> 
> it's slightly shorter than my Merkur, but every bit as sturdy (and was in fantastic condition). I imagine MY grandkids will be able to use it some day.


Such a cool find. Very special.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> My North Sea Clothing Company sweater (Expedition MK1 model in grey).
> 
> All I can add is that it is an outstanding sweater - the wool is incredibly thick, warm but not scratchy. The weight of this sweater is ridiculous - heaviest sweater I now own - and the thick cuffs and waist band look great and add to the warmth. Every detail is beautiful - I have a feeling this is going to get a lot of wear and last a lot of years and only look and feel better with age.


Fantastic sweater! I hope we can see a WAYWT pic of you wearing this sweater soon. I'm interested in seeing the fit, with the extra-long ribbed waist and cuffs. Does one fold the waist under or wear it as is?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Fantastic sweater! I hope we can see a WAYWT pic of you wearing this sweater soon. I'm interested in seeing the fit, with the extra-long ribbed waist and cuffs. Does one fold the waist under or wear it as is?


I will snap a picture and post next time I wear it. I did wear it yesterday and I folded the cuffs back (effectively in half), but the waist I left alone and while it looks different from other sweaters, it billows a bit above the long waistband and seemed to work. The quality of the garment is so obvious that it just stands out as a really nice looking piece. Pictures next time.

OF, awesome razor, enjoy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With Brooks bonus bucks to spend, I made a sweep through the local BB emporium and came out with a silk, pale blue pocket square, adorned with a multitude of tiny four leaf clovers. Should nicely dress up the navy blazers I so frequently wear!


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Got lucky at the Bean Outlet store today:
Donegal fleck Shetland, mini tartan BD - both for $62.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

I have that sweater and love the fleck colors and shade of green. Great purchase.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

My Bills M2 vintage twills came today!!


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

And I also received my first full trad suit, J Press via EBay


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Got this silk Nordstrom tie today at Nordstrom (C)rack...


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

Received a grail item in the mail today - BB black/white herringbone tweed. Can't begin to tell you how excited I am that I finally found one that fit



....and a few records to listen to while I strut around the house in it


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

New (to me) shetland sweater, courtesy of the Exchange. Thanks, CMDC!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

First wool flannels I've bought in a very long time. 2" cuff, reverse pleats. No, I don't have a paunch; I'm showing off how much room I have. From the front, they actually make me look lanky. I might go back and order a pair in dove grey or a much darker gray / charcoal. 



In sunlight:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Sitrana chukkas I bought in Santiago, Chile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

LeeLo said:


>


Very nice jacket. And "Milestones" in mono? Awesome!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, LeeLo.

That Miles copy looks sweet. A recent reissue, I assume. I will insert some bragging rights here: A couple of years back in a favorite record store, I happened on a very clean mono copy of this LP in its original pressing! There were a few other original pressing mono copies of some Miles LPs, including Four and More and My Funny Valentine. Naturally I grabbed them. A couple of small skips on a couple of the live LPs, and the previous owner committed the egregious sin of stamping the back covers of these LPs with his name. It doesn't look as bad as when people just scrawl their names on LP covers but I really wish he hadn't done that. In all, I picked up about 6 original pressing Miles LPs, all evidently from the same owner. I'm guessing he made the switch to CD and decided to dump his LPs.



LeeLo said:


> Received a grail item in the mail today - BB black/white herringbone tweed. Can't begin to tell you how excited I am that I finally found one that fit
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a few records to listen to while I strut around the house in it


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> Very nice jacket. And "Milestones" in mono? Awesome!





Duvel said:


> Nice, LeeLo.
> 
> That Miles copy looks sweet. A recent reissue, I assume. I will insert some bragging rights here: A couple of years back in a favorite record store, I happened on a very clean mono copy of this LP in its original pressing! There were a few other original pressing mono copies of some Miles LPs, including Four and More and My Funny Valentine. Naturally I grabbed them. A couple of small skips on a couple of the live LPs, and the previous owner committed the egregious sign of stamping the back covers of these LPs with his name. It doesn't look as bad as when people just scrawl their names on LP covers but I really wish he hadn't done that. In all, I picked up about 6 original pressing Miles LPs, all evidently from the same owner. I'm guessing he made the switch to CD and decided to dump his LPs.


Thanks guys! I believe it's a recent reissue, It's brand new from fye.com. It's shame the previous owner left their mark on those records you found, but that's some pile you stumbled upon there!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

LeeLo said:


> Received a grail item in the mail today - BB black/white herringbone tweed. Can't begin to tell you how excited I am that I finally found one that fit
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a few records to listen to while I strut around the house in it


I own an early '90s or, maybe, late '80s BB black and white herringbone that is the backbone of my wardrobe. I cannot say enough for the jacket. It works with almost every kind of pants - as long as they are the heavy version of - wool, cords, khakis, jeans. Hence, the jacket can take you to a ball game or a nice restaurant. It is hard to wrinkle and, if hung out of the closet, will lose the few wrinkles it might occasionally get. I use it in place of a navy blazer as (heretical as this is) I never really liked the navy blazer on me. Your jacket is a gorgeous looking one - enjoy.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I own an early '90s or, maybe, late '80s BB black and white herringbone that is the backbone of my wardrobe. I cannot say enough for the jacket. It works with almost every kind of pants - as long as they are the heavy version of - wool, cords, khakis, jeans. Hence, the jacket can take you to a ball game or a nice restaurant. It is hard to wrinkle and, if hung out of the closet, will lose the few wrinkles it might occasionally get. I use it in place of a navy blazer as (heretical as this is) I never really liked the navy blazer on myself. Your jacket is a gorgeous looking one - enjoy.


Couldn't agree more (apart from the blazer point).


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, FF. I agree, I prefer the look to that of a navy blazer as well. My big problem is that I only have so long to wear it here in FL - such a pity. Nonetheless, I will wear it until it disintegrates.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

LeeLo said:


> Thanks, FF. I agree, I prefer the look to that of a navy blazer as well. My big problem is that I only have so long to wear it here in FL - such a pity. Nonetheless, I will wear it until it disintegrates.


There is a less iconic summer version of the black and white wool herringbone jacket: it is made of silk and linen or just linen. It is still a black and white herringbone and even has a bit of a nubby or tweedy texture, but is much lighter and works well in the spring and summer. I had one once, wore it out and have been looking to replace it ever since.

I was naive then or would have had it relined - but I didn't know about that at the time and I figured I'd replace it easily. By then, even the penumbra of Ivy clothing stores that were still around in the '80s when I had bought it were all but gone and I haven't found a suitable replacement yet. I have a cream and black one, but it isn't quite right as the color is a bit wrong and the material - even though a linen-silk blend - is too heavy for the hotter summer days.

One of our membesr - I think it is Gamma or Reuben, but I could be wrong - owns the exact item I am talking about.

If you find one - grab it and - with your wool one - you'd have all seasons covered (or, in your case, the silk-linen one would handle the bulk of your needs with the wool one handling the few colder months).


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> There is a less iconic summer version of the black and white wool herringbone jacket: it is made of silk and linen or just linen. It is still a black and white herringbone and even has a bit of a nubby or tweedy texture, but is much lighter and works well in the spring and summer. I had one once, wore it out and have been looking to replace it ever since.
> 
> One of our membesr - I think it is Gamma or Reuben, but I could be wrong - owns the exact item I am talking about.
> 
> If you find one - grab it and - with your wool one - you'd have all seasons covered (or, in your case, the silk-linen one would handle the bulk of your needs with the wool one handling the few colder months).


I have a nubby silk herringbone jacket by Corbin that's nice when it's not excessively hot:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ That's the idea (and probably the one I was thinking of), but there are ones with less heavy weaves that are also half-lined (maybe yours is too) that are good in all but the hottest weather. 

It is really hard to find one that is "just right" (I have tried), but if you find it, it is, for me, the perfect compliment to my winter version.


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

Wow, that is a handsome looking jacket! I'll be on the lookout for sure. Another one added to the list!


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Fading Fast said:


> My North Sea Clothing Company sweater (Expedition MK1 model in grey).
> 
> *Description from the website:*
> 
> ...


Let me add my voice to the chorus saying "Great sweater!" I just ordered a sweater from them for my father's upcoming birthday, so thanks for the inspiration. (He's a hard dude to shop for.)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Jacket via CMDC on the Exchange. A handsome 3/2 tweed sack with horsehead buttons!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ That's the idea (and probably the one I was thinking of), but there are ones with less heavy weaves that are also half-lined (maybe yours is too) that are good in all but the hottest weather.
> 
> It is really hard to find one that is "just right" (I have tried), but if you find it, it is, for me, the perfect compliment to my winter version.


Here's my other summer jacket: Uniqlo Premium Linen jacket (in navy). Not herringbone but it's half-lined and great on hot days:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Corcovado said:


> Let me add my voice to the chorus saying "Great sweater!" I just ordered a sweater from them for my father's upcoming birthday, so thanks for the inspiration. (He's a hard dude to shop for.)


That's great. It is an insanely nice sweater so I think / hope he will. Which model did you get him?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Here's my other summer jacket: Uniqlo Premium Linen jacket (in navy). Not herringbone but it's half-lined and great on hot days:


Very nice- looks summery "lineny" comfortable.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Fading Fast said:


> That's great. It is an insanely nice sweater so I think / hope he will. Which model did you get him?


Expedition Cardigan in blue.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

A little something from the Charles Tyrwhitt sale:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Corcovado said:


> Expedition Cardigan in blue.


We got my girlfriend's Dad the Intrepid Cardigan, which led to mine as, once I saw his in person, I knew I had to have a sweater from this company.

The cardigan is beautiful (and weighs about 18 pounds as the material is incredible). If your Dad likes really well made heavy cardigans - he is going to be beside himself.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Fading Fast said:


> We got my girlfriend's Dad the Intrepid Cardigan, which led to mine as, once I saw his in person, I knew I had to have a sweater from this company.
> 
> The cardigan is beautiful (and weighs about 18 pounds as the material is incredible). If your Dad likes really well made heavy cardigans - he is going to be beside himself.


My dad hardly likes anything, so if he likes then I will be beside myself LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Corcovado said:


> My dad hardly likes anything, so if he likes then I will be beside myself LOL.


I understand as my Dad was from the school of the perpetual grumble. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> Here's my other summer jacket: Uniqlo Premium Linen jacket (in navy). Not herringbone but it's half-lined and great on hot days


I wish they still made those bad boys.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Fading Fast said:


> I understand as my Dad was from the school of the perpetual grumble.


LOL...good one.


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

g3org3y said:


> A little something from the Charles Tyrwhitt sale:


G3org3y,

That is beautiful pheasant tie.

Jfrazi2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks! Bargain in the sale too. :cool2:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Here's my other summer jacket: Uniqlo Premium Linen jacket (in navy). Not herringbone but it's half-lined and great on hot days:


I realize this wasn't an acquisition this month, but man I wish I had picked up one of these when they came out.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I realize this wasn't an acquisition this month, but man I wish I had picked up one of these when they came out.


You and me, both!


----------



## WipitDC (Sep 3, 2014)

Just picked this up at J. Press DC:

I'm 5'8", and I'm right on the line between a regular and short jacket, so I'm a big fan of this "modern fit" sack. Please don't read "modern fit" as "york street" as the two could not be more different. Wool/cashmere blend.

Jacket it still available at 60% off in two different colors - 



Close up on fabric:


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

^ Saw that in the DC store the other day. Great stuff.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

Great tie...



g3org3y said:


> A little something from the Charles Tyrwhitt sale:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

In my never ending search to find penny loafers that actually fit, I cracked and finally ponied up for a pair of Santoni's. They are easily the most comfortable shoes I have ever tried on. No heel slip. Snug, but no pinching. Exteemely flexible, but not flimsy feeling. 

I was never a huge fan of beefrolls, but i find these attractive for some reason. I guess they are less conspicuous than the beefrolls on typical oenny loafers.




Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

WipitDC said:


> Just picked this up at J. Press DC:
> 
> I'm 5'8", and I'm right on the line between a regular and short jacket, so I'm a big fan of this "modern fit" sack. Please don't read "modern fit" as "york street" as the two could not be more different. Wool/cashmere blend.
> 
> ...


WipitDC, would you kindly consider posting the measurements? I'm a short in Press and had been alarmed by the dearth of shorts offered in their newer jackets. I'd be thrilled if this new "modern fit" would work for me.

A few other things too: (1) Is there really no vent as per the item description? (I ask because the Press website is not always accurate.) And (2) how are the shoulders? Press's Canadian-made Cohen sacks have, in the past, been rather more structured than my preference.

In any case, lovely looking coat!


----------



## WipitDC (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't have a measuring tape at the office, but I can provide measurements later on. The online description is inaccurate, there is a center (hook) vent. I'm 5'8", 170lbs (with a larger beer gut than I would like), and the jacket fit in the body off the rack. I had the sides let out a little bit in the seat, as I like to keep a Costanza size wallet in my back pocket.

The shoulders are more padded than I would like, but they aren't as bad as most other Cohen/Press jackets that I own. Given the price, I am very happy with it. The DC location still has many in stock, if you give them a call I'm sure they can provide measurements of the sizes they have left.

Good luck, and thanks!



HerrDavid said:


> WipitDC, would you kindly consider posting the measurements? I'm a short in Press and had been alarmed by the dearth of shorts offered in their newer jackets. I'd be thrilled if this new "modern fit" would work for me.
> 
> A few other things too: (1) Is there really no vent as per the item description? (I ask because the Press website is not always accurate.) And (2) how are the shoulders? Press's Canadian-made Cohen sacks have, in the past, been rather more structured than my preference.
> 
> In any case, lovely looking coat!


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

That all sounds very encouraging. Appreciate the response, WipitDC!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Another Parker pen with red barrel to replace the one my boss (!) stole from me last fall.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Another Parker pen with red barrel to replace the one my boss (!) stole from me last fall.


At least you know who took yours. My all stainless one was lifted off my desk a few months ago. I assumed it was taken by accident and would return - but not yet. I'm going to have to replace it as the Bic I've been using isn't cutting it. Enjoy your new one.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Picked up a Bit of Fair Isl. A Laksen shawl lapel pull over, and a BB vest.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks! I know it wasn't intentional. The frustrating part was that I almost immediately realized I'd left it with her after she'd borrowed it for a moment, and when I returned to her office to sheepishly ask for my pen back, she didn't know what I was talking about. "Um, it's a Parker pen, and it has a red barrel..." "Oh, well, just use a red pen from the supply closet. By the way, they say it's always better to correct papers in green ink."

Argh.



Fading Fast said:


> At least you know who took yours. My all stainless one was lifted off my desk a few months ago. I assumed it was taken by accident and would return - but not yet. I'm going to have to replace it as the Bic I've been using isn't cutting it. Enjoy your new one.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Thanks! I know it wasn't intentional. The frustrating part was that I almost immediately realized I'd left it with her after she'd borrowed it for a moment, and when I returned to her office to sheepishly ask for my pen back, she didn't know what I was talking about. "Um, it's a Parker pen, and it has a red barrel..." "Oh, well, just use a red pen from the supply closet. By the way, they say it's always better to correct papers in green ink."
> 
> Argh.


They are not expensive enough to make a case over, but expensive enough to not have to want to replace it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

For me it is simply the difficulty of finding another one. Believe it or not, the main book store/supply store that the university students use runs out of these pens very quickly. They must actually be somewhat popular here on campus.



Fading Fast said:


> They are not expensive enough to make a case over, but expensive enough to not have to want to replace it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> For me it is simply the difficulty of finding another one. Believe it or not, the main book store/supply store that the university students use runs out of these pens very quickly. They must actually be somewhat popular here on campus.


My suggestion, Amazon. Glad they are popular on campus.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. I'm a bit anti-Amazon, though, to be honest. I am an avowed local shopper, whenever possible.



Fading Fast said:


> My suggestion, Amazon. Glad they are popular on campus.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Yep. I'm a bit anti-Amazon, though, to be honest. I am an avowed local shopper, whenever possible.


I understand and applaud that. But here's the funny thing, even in NYC - where I'm sure I could eventually find a store that sells them (as everything is sold somewhere in this city) - the local stationary stores are all out of business and neither Staples nor the drug stores, etc., around me carry them, so other than go on a great hunt, Amazon (or the web) is the only practical answer for me. And then I tell myself, since a lot of Amazon dealers are just mom and pop stores selling their stuff through Amazon as "partners," that at least I am helping a local store somewhere.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I can dig that. Shopping local is easier here, I guess, because there are still (knock on wood) a surprising number of local, independent stores. As long as they're around and within access (I walk through downtown on my commute home), I feel I should support them when I can.

Sadly there is only a mediocre men's store, even though it is locally owned. Their merchandise is weak, though, aside from a decent enough Baliey hat assortment (from which I purchase one or two each year). However, I use the heck out of their alterations services. I have taken more than several pairs of trousers and at least a few sport coats for minor alterations (inseams, sleeve length). I sometimes wonder if it annoys them that I do that, bring items I've purchased from other companies for alteration but never buy their own stuff. At the same time, they are always friendly with me and gladly take my money for the alterations.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Flairball said:


> Picked up a Bit of Fair Isl. A Laksen shawl lapel pull over, and a BB vest.


I took note of that vest several times, a good deal with the recent sales no doubt. Would look great with a number of jackets I own.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

My BB OCBD must iron - the last of the $95 ones (I got it for 20%) before the "new" version jumped to $140 - arrived yesterday. I'd post a picture, but is there anyone here who needs to see what a BB blue OCBD looks like?

My only comment (beside still being perturbed that the new one is so expensive) is that my girlfriend did the wash this morning and said to me, that new OCBD is really nice, "love the weight of it, you should get more of those."

So despite all my grumbling about BB, their must-iron OCBD is a still a nice substantial shirt (and, IMHO, the best shade of blue of any OCBD). But again, at $140 a pop, it's a different discussion.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Concur. I have nothing but love for all of my BB OCBDs, and I think I have most if not all of the colors offered. I like the blue so much that I have four of them. I have doubles in the white, the pink, and the blue and the pink uni stripes. My wife likes them as well, although she did essentially tell me "enough" by remarking recently that I have enough of them to last the rest of my life.



Fading Fast said:


> My BB OCBD must iron - the last of the $95 ones (I got it for 20%) before the "new" version jumped to $140 - arrived yesterday. I'd post a picture, but is there anyone here who needs to see what a BB blue OCBD looks like?
> 
> My only comment (beside still being perturbed that the new one is so expensive) is that my girlfriend did the wash this morning and said to me, that new OCBD is really nice, "love the weight of it, you should get more of those."
> 
> So despite all my grumbling about BB, their must-iron OCBD is a still a nice substantial shirt (and, IMHO, the best shade of blue of any OCBD). But again, at $140 a pop, it's a different discussion.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some great Bills M2 brown corduroys, courtesy CMDC via the exchange. Thank you, CMDC!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Clearance from Marshall's- reddish orange PRL cords and light tan 501's (hiss! boo!):


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Interesting choices, OF.



orange fury said:


> Clearance from Marshall's- reddish orange PRL cords and light tan 501's (hiss! boo!):


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Interesting choices, OF.


On the cords: you know I like loud pants every once in a while lol
on the 501's: :devil:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Wait, since when are corduroys in stupid colors not the bee's knees around here? I love me some gth cords.

A consignor at my wife's store dropped of this tie today. I try not to buy stock, but i've been looking for one of these for a while, so I told my wife just to buy it:










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

orange fury said:


> on the 501's: :devil:


The only person that I know of who is not a fan of the wheat denim is AEV who comments on Ivy Style. They seem to be a staple to everyone else in terms of trad denim.

And OF, you don't have to lie to us. We know that you have a love for the flamboyant.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

OF, if your Marshall's had any of the tan 501s in 34x32 or 34x34 on clearance, I'd be interested in a proxy, if you're willing.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

oxford cloth button down said:


> The only person that I know of who is not a fan of the wheat denim is AEV who comments on Ivy Style. They seem to be a staple to everyone else in terms of trad denim.. .


^ +1, the photographic evidence bears this out



oxford cloth button down said:


> ...And OF, you don't have to lie to us. We know that you have a love for the flamboyant.


^ +1, the photographic evidence bears this out


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wasn't being critical, OF. While I wouldn't wear the cords myself, i do like a nice pair of wheat 5-pocket trousers. I tend to go with tan or olive 5-pocket cords myself in the winter months for casual Fridays and on the weekend. It's a great option for the casual sport coat/ocbd/no tie ensemble.



orange fury said:


> On the cords: you know I like loud pants every once in a while lol
> on the 501's: :devil:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Acquired from today's visit to The Haunted Bookshop. Best part, aside from now owning a great book? Cheap!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Walked into my favorite consignment store. ON the half price clearance rack were ExOfficio shirts. Most were Large, two were Medium. I tried on a tan long sleeve similar to my 'airstrip'. good fit and $10 for a $95.00 shirt was fine.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Hard to tell by my picture but the mirror polish on this blade is just stunning.

~[/URL


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Summer came early today, via the Brooks Brothers sale. Baird McNutt Irish linen:


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

Church's Chetwynd









AE Byron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Brooks brothers sale has proven fruitful for me, last summer I bought a Reyn Spooner X LeatherSoul and loved it, so when I saw the sales price on these I jumped on it. Unfortunately the darker popover is tent like on me regent fit XXL to anyone who wants it at cost 26.50 + 7.00 to ship


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

^ I love the Reyn Spooner shirts, I have a few of them...so nice in the summer.


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

^+1 on the Hawaiian shirts, those are fantastic!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LL Bean 1912 5-Pocket Cords, standard fit. Dusty olive, otter brown, and khaki.

Assessment: Not bad. I ordered my inseam slightly short, as I like the no-break look and I did not see wanting to take these in for alterations. Even so, there is just a little extra length, so--Perfect! However, I do wish they could look a little slimmer. Above the knee is good but below the knee could stand slightly more tapering.

Nevertheless, these are very decent 5-pocket cords. They remind me a good deal of the Levis regular fit cords I wore a lot in college.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ran by Marshall's again today to pick up the other pair of tan 501's that I saw a few days ago, but ended up finding some Bills M2 twills:


though my Marshall's has been innundated with Bills recently, I'm still not a fan of the M2 without some significant tailoring. However, I discovered that my exact size in Bills is apparently 31, and At this price, I couldn't pass it up:



I saw a rack of unhemmed M1P's in Nantucket red for $10 apiece- though I don't wear M1's (and can't stand pleats), it was sad seeing Bills reduced to this.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, you scored! Very nice.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

GH Bass Fitzgerald. Penny Loafers with a lug sole. Had to get them


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Jos A Bank tie for only 10$. It is the same as the BB #1 repp but for a fraction of the price. Why not


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

O Connells plaid shirt for only 24$ on EBay. Had to represent Western NY as my family is from there


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Orange Fury the Marshalls near me would never have Bills Khakis. I am shocked and awed. What a steal


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> View attachment 15720
> Jos A Bank tie for only 10$. It is the same as the BB #1 repp but for a fraction of the price. Why not


Wait for one of their big sales, and you might be able to get one even cheaper.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Wimbledon sweater I Ebayed. From the Wimbledon shop in England. My favorite tennis tournament as I played on my high school tennis team


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my Oliver Peoples Fairmonts today:


On the face (ignore the hoody and tech shirt):


i like the shape, OP's website calls it a "modified P3" (round frames don't really work with my face, so I like the slightly more squared shape). The only odd thing is that I noticed after I got home that the lens width on these is 49mm, instead of (the what I assume to be standard) 47mm.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Received my Oliver Peoples Fairmonts today:
> 
> On the face (ignore the hoody and tech shirt):
> 
> ...


Please don't hate me for saying this, but when I first saw the picture, before I had read the text, I thought to myself, "I guess he decided not to get the Fairmont", because they looked larger than I remembered the Fairmonts being. I actually tried on the 47mm Fairmont and it was in my top 3 before I chose the Larrabee model (now discontinued). I think those definitely look a bit large on your face. I do think the shape suits your face well, but much better in the size you modeled the other day. Do they have your prescription in them yet (hopefully not)?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Please don't hate me for saying this, but when I first saw the picture, before I had read the text, I thought to myself, "I guess he decided not to get the Fairmont", because they looked larger than I remembered the Fairmonts being. I actually tried on the 47mm Fairmont and it was in my top 3 before I chose the Larrabee model (now discontinued). I think those definitely look a bit large on your face. I do think the shape suits your face well, but much better in the size you modeled the other day. Do they have your prescription in them yet (hopefully not)?


Actually, after I posted this, I looked back at the picture from a few days ago and realized that these felt larger than the pair I originally tried on. They have my prescription in them, but I'm going to go back to the shop tomorrow and see if the floor model I tried on was 47mm- if it was, I'm going to see if I can get them exchanged for the size I thought I was originally getting. If the floor model was 49mm, I won't have much ground to stand on.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Now I'm wondering if they are the same size as the floor model and the picture was just taken at a slightly different angle, making them appear larger. These definitely look bigger to me, but I find it hard to believe that an eyeglass shop would fit a certain frame to your face and then order you a completely different size. That would be a major error.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

My impression was the same as the two of yours, but I just pulled up both pictures and looked at them side by side and now am leaning to the opinion that they are the same size. All that said, I slightly smaller frame would probably work better.


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

Cross-post from the WAYWT Thread - $15 Chunky shawl cardigan from Old Navy. It's not the best one around but I couldn't resist when I saw it on the clearance rack. This thing has a nice silhouette and is pretty cozy and that's all I wanted at the end of the day.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Ebayed these to replace the AE McGraws that never fit me:










Bought the floral back in December but I haven't broken it out yet, while the fox tie is new:










And these are almost more of a thrift brag:










Plus some incoming Peals, in a swap elsewhere online.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I picked up this Brooks Brothers 80% cotton, 20% wool button down shirt at a local thrift for $4 this week. I think it's a mini-houndstooth pattern? As new but I suspect it was donated because even that little bit of wool makes it slightly irritating around the neck. Probably should wear it with a tutrtleneck under.

Forgive the watch; that's an acquisition from 2000.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a great BB shirt pattern


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Actually, after I posted this, I looked back at the picture from a few days ago and realized that these felt larger than the pair I originally tried on. They have my prescription in them, but I'm going to go back to the shop tomorrow and see if the floor model I tried on was 47mm- if it was, I'm going to see if I can get them exchanged for the size I thought I was originally getting. If the floor model was 49mm, I won't have much ground to stand on.


The Fairmont frame actually comes in three sizes....45, 47, and 49 mm. In my opinion, your face needs a 45 or 47.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Now I'm wondering if they are the same size as the floor model and the picture was just taken at a slightly different angle, making them appear larger. These definitely look bigger to me, but I find it hard to believe that an eyeglass shop would fit a certain frame to your face and then order you a completely different size. That would be a major error.





Fading Fast said:


> My impression was the same as the two of yours, but I just pulled up both pictures and looked at them side by side and now am leaning to the opinion that they are the same size. All that said, I slightly smaller frame would probably work better.





FLCracka said:


> The Fairmont frame actually comes in three sizes....45, 47, and 49 mm. In my opinion, your face needs a 45 or 47.


Im going to check the shop tomorrow to make sure I didn't try on a 47mm frame, but I've taken multiple pics now and the frame size looks different every time, so I very well could've tried on the 49mm. Case in point (I figured I'd try not to look so angry this time):


Either way, unless the shop decides to be super customer-service focused and swap me for some 47mm frames (I'm well aware that I was the one that purchased the frames, so they don't owe me anything), I'm basically SOL. I'm getting used to the larger size (which is on par with my 50mm Wayfarers), so I'll continue to wear them, but I wish I had slowed down a bit before purchasing. Lesson learned, at least my insurance mostly covered the cost.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

They look good to me, in this most recent pic.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Im going to check the shop tomorrow to make sure I didn't try on a 47mm frame, but I've taken multiple pics now and the frame size looks different every time, so I very well could've tried on the 49mm. Case in point (I figured I'd try not to look so angry this time):
> 
> Either way, unless the shop decides to be super customer-service focused and swap me for some 47mm frames (I'm well aware that I was the one that purchased the frames, so they don't owe me anything), I'm basically SOL. I'm getting used to the larger size (which is on par with my 50mm Wayfarers), so I'll continue to wear them, but I wish I had slowed down a bit before purchasing. Lesson learned, at least my insurance mostly covered the cost.


They do look better in this pic than the last one. The 47 might be a tad better for you (and 45 most certainly too small), but these look good. I wouldn't sweat it either way.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


>


Like you, I also obsess over fit details (and I'm not always pleased with the result). But in this case, I think the frames look_ just right_. As long as they feel comfortable, I say keep 'em.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

my brand new LL bean winter coat just arrived in the mail, I will try to get a picture very soon.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

my brand new LL Bean 850 Black Down jacket, just bought it on LL Bean for $200 and it's quite warm to wear it on very cold days.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ Very nice jacket Howard. Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Beef is Trad, right? My annual 1/4 of a cow. Actually that is more like a fat 1/8th as a friend took some off my hands.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Very nice jacket Howard. Enjoy your new purchase.


It's so warm I almost perspired the other day.


----------

